# Oasis Covers in Merlot and brown



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

My voyage has been going wonkers the past few weeks and seeing I got a nice sum of money from the apple suit I was thinking of getting the oasis. I was wondering if anyone had either the merlot or brown and what do you think about the color. Its hard to tell  what they would look like in person


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I quite liked the color/texture of the cover -- I got Merlot. It's darkish, mottled. Not completely smooth but not pebbly. Not shiny but not completely rough either.

But, overall, I did NOT prefer the device to my Voyage.  If my Voyage was failing and I needed another device, I'd get another Voyage.

MANY here disagree with me, of course.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you Ann! For your reply I do love my voyage but it is giving me trouble it has been freezing alot and delay on page turning


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I have the Merlot and like enough that I got my second Oasis in Merlot too.  I much prefer the Oasis as I like to read one handed and its head and shoulders over the Voyager for that.  I have a metal foldable stand I have for my large tablet and it works well for the Oasis when I want to read at a desk or table.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

If you're bothered by wee marks and patina, the walnut is the wrong choice.  If you like to watch leather age and relic- the walnut is a good choice. Its got a velvet-y surface that's not quite suede, but isn't polished either.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I had a hard time deciding between the merlot and walnut too. In the end I got the merlot. As Ann said, it's darkish and mottled. Just picking it up and looking at it, I like it. However, I was hoping for something brighter since I'm one of those who wanders around with something in hand, puts it down, forgets where, and then has to go hunting. A bright cover on my Kindle is helpful in those searches, but the fact is neither of the other colors offered would be better for the hunt, and I do like this cover. From any distance, at least to me, it looks dark brown or burgundy depending on the light.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> From any distance, at least to me, it looks dark brown or burgundy depending on the light.


I would agree with this. It only really has any sort of reddish-like tint when there's good light on it.

But it's a nice shade.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Koi said:


> If you're bothered by wee marks and patina, the walnut is the wrong choice. If you like to watch leather age and relic- the walnut is a good choice. Its got a velvet-y surface that's not quite suede, but isn't polished either.


Ha. I have the walnut also. It is a wee bit more fussy I think than the other 2 choices. Scratches, or I should say, scuffs, rub put fairly well if that bothers one. A little moisture while rubbing takes care of the worse of them. At this point I won't bother trying to keep it pristine anymore. Its just going to look like a well loved antique book cover. There seems to be a very short nap in the leather. Not suede like Koi said, but you can kind of see the direction of when you rub. Not a lot though. But it does make it really soft and the hand feel is really nice. I like the color also.

Mainly though I got that cover instead of the Merlot because it shipped sooner when I ordered. I was waffling between those 2.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

tiggeerrific said:


> Thank you Ann! For your reply I do love my voyage but it is giving me trouble it has been freezing alot and delay on page turning


Mine was freezing too, but I restarted it and it is fine now.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Where are you guys getting the walnut and merlot covers?  I assume not from Amazon.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> Where are you guys getting the walnut and merlot covers? I assume not from Amazon.
> 
> John


I ordered mine from BestBuy right around the release day -- they had a limited stock that was sold out pretty quick. I think all they have now are black and Amazon is keeping the Merlot and brown ones for themselves. I'm still not sure why they're in such short supply . . . . especially after 2 months . . . .


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

You can order the Oasis with Merlot cover available now on Amazon if you choose wifi *without* special offers.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

jheydt said:


> Where are you guys getting the walnut and merlot covers? I assume not from Amazon.
> 
> John


I had ordered on April 13th. Was that the first day? I can't recall. It came on May 3rd. So I was in the 2nd wave or something like that. The Merlot would have taken longer even then, but not as long as later. So I got the Walnut.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

ShinyTop said:


> I have a metal foldable stand I have for my large tablet and it works well for the Oasis when I want to read at a desk or table.


Can you post a link to the stand? I'm going to miss the Voyage origami cover for when I want to read during lunch.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Here you go. https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Multi-Angle-e-readers-Smartphones-Compatible/dp/B00D856NOG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1466894520&sr=8-4&keywords=tablet+stand


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jheydt said:


> Where are you guys getting the walnut and merlot covers? I assume not from Amazon.
> 
> John


I ordered my Oasis with walnut cover from Amazon on April 20. Given original arrival date of July 12. I received it on May 4.


----------



## caneman (Feb 4, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I ordered mine from BestBuy right around the release day -- they had a limited stock that was sold out pretty quick. I think all they have now are black and Amazon is keeping the Merlot and brown ones for themselves. I'm still not sure why they're in such short supply . . . . especially after 2 months . . . .


I see you can get the Oasis in Merlot without special offers from Amazon right now!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I still haven't ordered the Oasis because I cannot decide on the color case! I like the brown and merlot


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think your major decision will depend on whether the "distressed" look of the walnut cover will bother you.  Mine gets scuffed pretty easily even when I am careful with it.  I can rub the scuffs out, but at some point I think it will start bugging me...
From what I've heard, the Merlot is a smoother leather more like the black cover.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Andra thank you for the reply I am leaning towards the Merlot as I believe the marks would bother me. I wish my best buy had them so I can see them in person. Its hard to judge when not having a visual


----------

